# NSFW - Railway Black and White



## RyleaPhotography (Sep 14, 2017)

Just looking for feedback on angles, shots, lighting, etc....I'm a newbie so I'm hoping to get better with comments/suggestions from the forum.


----------



## OGsPhotography (Sep 14, 2017)

In general railway stuff is poo pooed upon so perhaps try that in a different setting. People die doing stupid things ( yes stupid) like playing ( thats what your doing) on rail tracks. I'd feel bad for the engineer if he hit her or you.


----------



## SCraig (Sep 14, 2017)

Those rails are awfully clean to be abandoned.  Do you know for a fact it is or did you just assume that it was?

Personally I think it would have looked a lot better in portrait orientation to avoid all those weeds on the sides of the track.


----------



## SCraig (Sep 14, 2017)

Whatever rocks your boat.  You asked for 



> ... feedback on angles, shots, lighting, etc....I'm a newbie so I'm hoping to get better with comments/suggestions from the forum.



which I provided.  If you don't want it I couldn't care less.


----------



## ronlane (Sep 14, 2017)

OMG, that is the great image ever. You should go pro and ignore all C&C that ANYONE tries to give you.

Oh wait, I don't see any photo. But you did ask for feedback. Regardless of the tracks being abandoned or not, it still MAY (I don't know) be trespassing but hey, do what you want. You're the newby and I'm very sure that @SCraig isn't.


----------



## qmr55 (Sep 14, 2017)

Well I don't see an image, so I can't really help ya there buddy.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 14, 2017)

Eskimo in a snowstorm?


----------



## Bill The Lurker (Sep 14, 2017)

another n00b driven off! the system works!


----------



## ronlane (Sep 14, 2017)

Bill The Lurker said:


> another n00b driven off! the system works!



Hey, I took photos on the train tracks and posted on here. Got told the same things he just did above and then some. Still here and trying to contribute to the forum.

If you ask for C&C, have thick skin and know that we aren't your friends and family and tell you that all of your images are great.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 14, 2017)

ronlane said:


> ...If you ask for C&C, have thick skin and know that we aren't your friends and family and tell you that all of your images are great.


Yep... there are places you can go and everyone will gush and post things like, "Wow... totally the best pic evah!"  Shooting on active rail (which the OP admitted these were) is WAY up there on the stupid scale.  If he comes back, maybe he can tell us if he knows what a locomotive displaying white flags indicates.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 14, 2017)

Bill The Lurker said:


> another n00b driven off! the system works!



Yep...driven right off...in less than one day!


----------



## Bill The Lurker (Sep 14, 2017)

here's how i would have done it

"technically it looks OK, the blur in the weeds on the sides of the track is a little off putting, and i don't like the way the track cuts through the model's neck. exposure looks ok, it's an inetresting composition as this sort  o thing goes. after that it reeally depends on what you're trying to accomplish here whether it works or not"

"by the way shooting on active train tracks is somehing the photographic community as a whole is tryng to raise awareness of. often it is trespassing, and it can be dangerous. people are killed literally every year in the usa shooting on  train tracks. if you're not aware of the issues, it might serve you will to do a little reearch"

see, you can start from the assumption that the noob is a moron  about, well, every aspect of life, or you can not assume that. just sayin.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 14, 2017)

You guys could have been nice _until_ I saw the NSFW photos anyway!


----------



## tirediron (Sep 14, 2017)

Bill The Lurker said:


> here's how i would have done it
> 
> "technically it looks OK, the blur in the weeds on the sides of the track is a little off putting, and i don't like the way the track cuts through the model's neck. exposure looks ok, it's an inetresting composition as this sort  o thing goes. after that it reeally depends on what you're trying to accomplish here whether it works or not"
> 
> ...


That works as well; is there a reason that you didn't post it?  

Worth noting is that the first two responses were polite, reasonable responses with which the OP disagreed, and then replied with a rather disparaging comment in which he assumes that those people assumed themselves to be experts.  Having been around this forum for a while, I feel safe in assuming that the OP had created what he thought was a great image, and had his pride wounded when it didn't receive glowing praise.


----------



## Bill The Lurker (Sep 14, 2017)

tirediron said:


> That works as well; is there a reason that you didn't post it?



i don't as a rule do critique



tirediron said:


> Worth noting is that the first two responses were polite, reasonable responses



that is simply untrue. they were not horrid but they were hectoring argumentative remarks that had nothing to do with the c&c the op was looking for. i believe that you literallt cannot see that but you're simply wrong.


----------



## OGsPhotography (Sep 14, 2017)

Sorry, not sorry. Even if its abandoned I dont want people glorifying it ( playing on tracks) and I have a right to my opinion.

Also, for those who didnt see the photo it wasnt NSFW it was false ad.


----------



## tecboy (Sep 14, 2017)

Huh, where is the photo?


----------



## tirediron (Sep 14, 2017)

Bill The Lurker said:


> ... but you're simply wrong.


You're entitled to your opinion.


----------



## jaomul (Sep 15, 2017)

It wasn't a NSFW photo, but I think the OP was erring on the side of cautious, I don't think it was false or misleading.

I know it's not up to each individual to look at a posters thread count but I can see how the first few posts could drive a newbie off. Having said that the points in the first post were not untrue.

Internet forums can have a crap tone. If most went to a camera club as a guest for example (to give c+c) and someone presented the same photo for c+c to them, it might be mentioned the merits and failings of the photo, and likely brought up about dangers and legalities. It would in all likelihood be polite, but on a camera forum it's different, the tone can be fairly crappy


----------



## vintagesnaps (Sep 15, 2017)

I saw the photo and didn't comment earlier, but I didn't really get why the subject was standing in the middle of tracks facing the other way dressed in a long wrap skirt/sarong; for me it just didn't work. The quality of the photo seemed done well enough although I just took a quick look. I think maybe the framing/composition could have been more effective with less space on both sides of the subject.

I thought from the name the OP might be a woman. Some of you guys could give someone who's new a chance to at least get acquainted, and the first time getting/giving critique it could be done in a more kind respectful way.


----------



## Overread (Sep 15, 2017)

And that's quite enough.

It should be noted that the concern in the opening replies was (if not perfectly expressed) generally a reaction to the fact that people have died doing railway track shots; as a result some members of the community do express a concern regarding this type of photo. It is done purely out of interest for the safety of the photographer, model and others. 
I would, however, hope that members expressing this concern to those shooting such shots remain polite and explain their position and reason for dislike of the setting.



Dean_Gretsch said:


> You guys could have been nice _until_ I saw the NSFW photos anyway!



Whilst it is not a problem I would like to remind users to remain respectful to both photographers and models when discussing matters on the site.


----------

